# 3 New To Me Tricycles...Info request



## scrubbinrims (Jul 27, 2014)

Picked up a few tricycles this week and they will be going for sale soon.
Not a big tricycle fetish over here, but anybody have thoughts or value?
Thanks, Chris




 AMF Rocket trike, nest seat





 A sky tot streamlined



  Velo King


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jul 29, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Picked up a few tricycles this week and they will be going for sale soon.
> Not a big tricycle fetish over here, but anybody have thoughts or value?
> 
> I really like all three & my tricycle fetish is growing! I'll keep my eyes on the FS section for these little guys


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 30, 2014)

Very Nice trio of trikes you picked up!  They all look to be in pretty decent shape. The Velo King is a later 1940s model with the bulb shaped nose on the head. Earlier VK trikes had more of a pointy ribbed nose. I like the fact that it still has both rear hubcaps, the cranks are still 180 degrees out, and the seat cover is in great condition. The AMF is also surprisingly complete...usually these jet trike models are missing the caps at the ends of the main frame tube. Probably out of the three, the Sky Tot would fetch the most as streamlined trikes of all sizes seem to be in greater demand with collectors.

Dave


----------

